
Why Startups Shouldn’t Have To Pay To Pitch Angel Investors - pchristensen
http://www.pchristensen.com/blog/articles/why-startups-shouldnt-have-to-pay-to-pitch-angel-investors/
======
jacquesm
This is a re-post of Jasons email in its entirety, I assume it is with
permission, it certainly is an interesting read.

He's literally going to take the fight to funds that charge for presentations.

